# s0kill für völlig blanken rechner



## cleanerXXL (14. Juni 2004)

hallo

ich möchte meinen rechner völlig blank  haben.
es darf nicht erkennbar sein, das mal ein betriebssystem auf dem rechner lief.

deshalb meine frage: *geht das mit s0kill?* 

 ich würde mit Power Quest Partition Manager die partitionen wieder löschen so das ie platte erstmal wieder von den normalen daten befreit und unpartitioniert ist.

ABER: damit ist es ja nich getan. kann man den rest mit s0kill entfernen danmit auch wirklich nicht erkennbar ist das etwas auf der platte drauf war also der absolute werkszustand?

bitte helft mir schnell

danke schonmal

cleaner


----------



## Heavenly (15. Juni 2004)

s0kill löscht meines Wissens nach nur die Nullspur der Festplatte, also quasi das Inhaltsverzeichnis, also wären die Daten wiederherstellbar.

Aber du könntest dir diese Links mal anschaun und es mit einem von den Tools da versuchen:
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/hotline/98/07/hotline9807_2.shtml
http://www.archicrypt.com/cgi-bin/countdown.cgi?Shredder_Testversion.zip

MFG


----------



## mberger (15. Juni 2004)

ich würd an deiner stelle zB mit o&o safe erase eine absolut saubere und sichere löschung der platte machen und dann zum schluss noch die partitionen löschen ... eventuell dann noch en low level format und schon sollte alles sauber sein ... ´zumindest kann man dann nicht mehr nachvollziehen was da mal drauf war (zumindest nicht mit handelsüblichen mitteln), aber ob man das auch so machen kann dass es aussieht als wäre nie etwas drauf gewesen weiss ich nicht, wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin dass eine platte die ich neu kaufe komplett rein ist, da ist bestimmt auch irgendein datenmüll drauf


----------



## cleanerXXL (18. Juni 2004)

na das reicht mir doch schonmal
ich danke euch.

thx cleaner


----------

